# SUPPORT GROUP MANHATTAN!!!



## Gimmeyotummy (Jul 28, 2003)

Okay all new yorkers--let's do this! Let's get together for a meeting--I will have it at my apartment if I need to! Also, I know of other places too...if you are interested email me: Brodah###hotmail.comHope to talk to you--this is again for New York Metropolitan area people.Sincerely, Amy


----------



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

I'm a new member and would love to join any support group in Manhattan. Anyone else out there in the area?Jeffjeffbelkin###hotmail.com


----------

